# inside bike carrier for x-trail



## ggmurray (Oct 6, 2004)

Anyone seen or heard about any kind of bike carrier that can be placed inside an x-trail?


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

ggmurray said:


> Anyone seen or heard about any kind of bike carrier that can be placed inside an x-trail?


I think you would be a little stretched for interior space if you try to put them in the back..they would probably scratch up the interior and you would have to remove at least the front wheels. I think I will be installing on a trailer hitch mounted bike carrier.


----------



## teamsibo (Jan 4, 2011)

I will be using a 2x6 with a fork mount on the front and remove seatpost. Just slides right in.


----------



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

I immediately thought of this after reading the initial post. This is brilliant and something I am going to look into. This would be great for my BMX bike.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

ditto for Teamisbo plan. add one more 2x6 and some forkmounts and you can carry multiple bikes if you alternate the front to back loading scheme. one of the reasons I like the X is the vertical space.

Cheers all.


----------

